# what bloodline is BIG



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

im looking to get a pitbull puppie and i want it to get pretty big. as in stocky, big head, heavy etc. any suggestions? and if you could tell me what they usally go for?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome to gp.com


May I ask why youre wanting a bigger dog?? The american pit bull terrier is NOT a large, stocky dog. However within the last couple of decades there has been an infatuation with xxxL "pitbulls" being sold for ridiculous prices. An AmBully is a mix of an apbt and another large dog (mastiff, bulldog etc) and generally, they are over done. I have seen a lot that I like, and my boy himself is an AmBully, but he is not from a bloodline with exaggerated proportions. Larger dogs aren't as active and they don't live as long because of the problems that come just from their size.

It sounds like what you want is an Ambully. I don't have much experience with those, I just know that you should be prepared to see high prices on a lot of them. A dog should be measured in its ability and not its looks, so you may look for a while before you find one with a reasonable price on it.. I personally would never pay more than 800 or so on a dog. thats just me


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

i just like the look of a bgger dog that still looks like a pitbull.iv been looking around and i do see that they go for alot of money.

what bloodlines are pure pittbull?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It's difficult to find a Bully sometimes that has a pit look. It took me a while to find one. Often Ambullies are very short.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome. You have come to the right place we have a few good Am Bully owners on here that can help you out if you choose to go that route for a dog and lots of knowlegde people about the APBT. The APBT has many different bloodlines. A person would have to know what exactly what you like to help you narrow it down.


----------



## eachlittleword (May 10, 2009)

May i ask why you are wanting a 'look-alike' instead of a pitbull? Just out of mere curiosity  is it just the size difference? 

Good luck finding one by the way.

Usually people tend to lean towards lab crosses in our area to get that pit look


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

i did not know that pitbulls werent really that big! i thought bullys and all that were still apt's haha. im really new too this.

i only wanted a big one cause its big and i like how it looked. id like to get a pitbull though so im gonna stick with that. i had someone offer me a very young tan and black pitbull puppy thats a champion bloodline? philo...idk if thats a full pitbull or not. i saw the parents and they were big but not huge and they looked pitbull and i was shown papers and stuff. its for 800, a little high but i could possibly ge tit lower


----------



## KhalidahRazor (May 6, 2009)

My dog is half Razors Edge which is a pretty popular bully breed. She is also a quarter Gaff and a Quarter Knollwood which are not predominantly bully breeds, more associated with Am Staff's and such. I personally really like this combination although she is my first one of this type. If you look in the albums section you can see pictures of her, her name is Khalidah. She doesn't have the short stocky look normally associated with Bully's, but she is larger than your standard APBT as well. I just recently found out that she is not a true APBT by joining this site  Take a look though that may be along the lines of what you are looking for. In the pics she is 6-7 months old.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

you will have no problem getting help with what you are lookin for on this site. all i know to say is look hard and long. you do not wanna rush it because as soon as you do you'll find someone has cut a corner or lied about somethin.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

thanks guys

can anyone reccomend a good breeder from longisland ny? or that area


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

American Bully Pitbulls :: Cartel Kennels :: Long Island, New York

these do not look to bad and not horribly overdone.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

thanks, but that website doesnt work right. the pictures arent showing and stuff. idk mabye its my comp


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

ii dont want to make a million different threads so im just gonna ask here.

i was also offered garner and colby, anyone here of those?


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

yep but unless mixed, those are no bullies. purebred apbt's


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I understand what you mean when it comes to wanting a Pitbull but the reality is that, you are most likely going to find an AM Bully before you will find an actually APBT these days. I know that there are many breeders in here now that are true APBT breeders, speak with them and you might find what you are looking for. I guess I am one of those fortunate ones that have been able to attain both an APBT and also an Am bully. I love them both though equally.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

do alot of research for yourself. alot of "facts" in this dog world are opinions. do your own research and make a decision that fits you best.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want a BIG pit bull type dog you should go with the American Bully .. Anything Razor's Edge, or Gotti, should do ... Just be aware with these dogs comes health risks .. Most of them are bred for size and color. Anytime you put looks before function your going to have health issues. Most common health issues with these dogs are joint, elbow, hip, and heart problems. You will also see a lot of skin issues which are caused by blue on blue breeding's watch out for breeder's who breed blue on blue .... blue dogs are known to have skin conditions and breeding for blue dogs makes the risks higher for your pup to have skin problems later on down the line these issues can be very expensive to treat and some can never be resolved. If your going to get an American Bully you should get one from a breeder who does OFA, Penn-hip testing on all the dogs they breed. That way you have some reassurance your getting a healthy pup who will live a good life without all the other health problems that will arise once the pup gets older. Best of Luck to you.

Also wanted to add .. watch out for the million dollar breeder's who advertise these RARE blue pit-bulls and are charging thousands of dollars for a pup. Those breeder's are in it for the money and have no desire to breed quality pets they breed for money and money only. You should be able to find a well bred american bully for under 1200.00.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i hear clubbully has tons of breeders.... maybe u can find what ur looking for there... jsut a suggestion


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

is there a particular reason you want a papered dog such as weight training? Or are you looking for a pet? If it's a pet you are looking for, check with your area rescues/shelters! A lot of times you can even find a wonderful companion who has already had all their puppy shots, on heartworm and flea preventatives, spayed/neutered and has some basic training as well as puppies depending what route you want to go!


----------



## reddog12 (May 12, 2009)

I SEE YOUR LOOKING FOR A BIG DOG. IN THE 1970'S AND THE 1980'S I HAD A NUMBER OF VERY LARGE PURE PIT BULL TERRIERS FEMALES 75LBS TO 85LBS. MALES FROM 85LBS TO 100 LBS. FOR MY PERSONAL HEALTH REASONS I LEFT THE DOG GAME IN THE LATE 1980'S.JUST TWO DAYS AGO I BECAME A MEMBER OF GO PITBULL}. YOU SEE THE MEN THAT ORIGINALY BRED THESE BIG DOGS WERE IN THERE SEVENTY'S IN THE YEAR 1970.
THEY ARE GONE NOW SAD TO SAY. THEY BRED THESE DOGS TO BE A VERY GAME DOG AND BECAUCE OF THERE SIZE THEY COULD BE USED AS PROTECTION DOGS FOR THE GAURDS THAT WALKED LONELY NIGHTS ON THE RAILROAD TRACKS.ONE AND MOST POPULAR BLOODLINE WAS CALLED THE [ DORR ] BLOODLINE. TO BE SPECIFIC. JOHN DORR LINE.OUT OF HAMPTON FALLS NH.JOHN DORR WAS A RETIRED BOSTON POLICE MAN .WHEN I MET HIM IN THE EARLY 1970'S.OVER THE YEARS A MUMBER OF HIS DOGD WHERE BOUGHT FROM MANY PEOPLE THAT WANTED TO BREED THAT GIANT BLOODLINE.
SAD TO SAY SOME OF THOSE PEOPLE BECAME BREEDERS AND KENNELS AND UP TO THIS DAY ARE MIXING THAT BLOODLINE WITH MASTIFFS,CAIN CORSO'S,BULL MASTIFFS, ALFA
BLUE BULLDOGS,AMERICAN BULLDOGS,AND I CAN GO ON AND ON,THE LIST WOULD BE TO LONG.I JUST POSTED AN ADD MY SELF FOR INFO TO SEE IF THERE STILL IS SOME BREEDER OUT THERE THAT IS STILL RAISING THE ORIGINAL DORR BLOODLINE..HOPE THIS INFO WILL HELP ANYONE TRYING TO FIND A REAL PURE GIANT PIT.

RESPECTIFULLY
REDDOG12


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i hear clubbully has tons of breeders.... maybe u can find what ur looking for there... jsut a suggestion


Yeah, a lot of garbage out there too....looks like some of them are crossing with basset hounds, and wanting to charge 4,000 for these hideous pups and people think that's a real bargain!

If you can find a good breeder, AmBullys are the way to go if you want a nice looking dog without all the hassle of a purpose-built game dog. A great deal of responsibility comes into play when you have a dog like that. They NEED jobs. An AmBully, (if you find one from a good breeder) is content to chill on your couch, and doesn't try to eat your neighbor's pets. x)

Here's my female, Indica. An example of a well bred AmBully, I daresay. She comes from UKC Champion APBT, which are really just AmStaffs at heart. She looks the part but has the prey drive of a Pekingese.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Indica said:


>


shes so sexi


----------



## CUTDOWNSKENNELS (May 18, 2009)

DAGGER BLOODLINE ARE BIG PITS .
GOOGLE PHANTOM ROLLS PITBULL . HE IS A XXXL MONSTER


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Indica I thought your dog has a bite issue...why would your breeder sell you a dog with obvious faults without a spay/neuter contract?


----------



## cmartinp28 (May 18, 2009)

i have read somewhere about american bandogge

it was a breeding project by swinford? back in the 70's that crossed apbt female with a male neopolitan mastiff and came out with pitbull looking dogs that were up to 29 inches tall and over 120lbs. even larger than dogo argentinos(they look like giant pitbulls also)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's what I'm trying to tell these people Cmart! Thank you!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

if you want a big dog get one from iron cross kennels haha


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

wtf now if you want a true apbt i would look for a camealot troy brown is your best bet he is in tenn he has TRUE apbt not ambullys all his dogs are working stock not just breed to look like what ever


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

lol thats what i thought you meant. that thing is HUGE its not even a pitbull anymore lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You are not going to find to many LARGE true APBT. Now you can find plenty of large APBT crosses or those claiming to have true APBT. You could look at the Dagger/Whopper/ or Edington lines if you are looking for a big dog. If you are looking for a thicker bulldog check the RE/Camelot/ lines.

The dog you have been offered will more than likely not exceed 55-60lbs at best on the heavy side.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Look at this ... Is everyone breeding dogs to be large these days?
http://www.hobbybreeders.com/Stud-Dogs/american-pit-bull.aspx?Page=1


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I like that same look also. Maybe you should get a dogo?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ahahaha, na.. I don't think I would a get anything but APBT; other than my KBD. If I wanted a big dog I would get a Tibetian Mastiff or a Boerboel, something I could spay/neuter and let monitor the property. I don't do big pits cause they ain't((whole other topic :roll) Every add I see is 85+ lbs APBT a good deal 100+ lbs.. So they aren't hard to find...


----------

